# Japanese Goldfish, but what kind????



## Minwe (Jun 22, 2010)

I can't figure it out. 
I already have this one over 3 years...but I still don't know what kind it is.

It looks a bit like a ranchu, but not quit.
and it looks like a Egg-fish......but wich one is right.

I know it's a female, because this morning there were many tiny eggs in the tank..I don't have a male fish..
is this normal?

*c/p*


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

My first thought was ranchu as well except for the lack of "fluffy" head. Either that didn't develop or maybe she's a hybrid?

She sure is beautiful, whatever she is!


----------



## Minwe (Jun 22, 2010)

longtail4711 said:


> My first thought was ranchu as well except for the lack of "fluffy" head. Either that didn't develop or maybe she's a hybrid?
> 
> She sure is beautiful, whatever she is!



Well I thought so to....she has some fluffy tiny things on the forehead, but it really ends with that so. 
She's just kinda strange. But I like her!
THANKS!!!


----------



## supernaut06 (Jul 30, 2010)

Great looking fish! I think it looks to fit the Ranch mold pretty well.


----------



## Minwe (Jun 22, 2010)

supernaut06 said:


> Great looking fish! I think it looks to fit the Ranch mold pretty well.


yeah well, I think you and many others have the right thought about her. She is, I think, a ranchu


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

After his tail shape I believe is a Wakin Goldfish, you can see here Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants: The "Golden Fish" a list with all species of goldfish.


----------



## supernaut06 (Jul 30, 2010)

Or a Lionhead but it doesn't have the same classic head shape.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Appears to be a lionhead of less than pure blood, ie a mutt.


----------

